# PA Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis the House Rabbit Society link for Rabbit Veterinarians in Pennsylvania: 

[url]http://houserabbit.usersource.com/vetlist.html[/url]

Thislink isfor an old, but excellent list (courtesy of Petbunny mailing list subscribers). Please post any known updates in this thread.

[url]http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_PA.html[/url]

With the permission of the Petbunny moderator, we have reposted those *Petbunny* Listings here:

[font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"][font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"]
*Dr. Liza Clark, D.V.M.*
Quakertown Veterinary Clinic
2250 N. Old Bethlehem Pike
Quakertown, PA 18951
(215) 536-6245
Recommended by: Jane Kavcak
Comments: [Dr. Clark] is a wonderful bunny vet, very knowledgeable but also will listen to any suggestions we may have. She helped our Biggles through a nasty abscess that he got from a fight wound last year. [The clinic has] 24/7 emergency care, but there are several vets at this clinic and Dr. Clark is the only bunny vet.
Submitted: 6/00
Need directions?

*David Dorn, DVM*
West Liberty Animal Hospital
3055 W Liberty Avenue
Pittsburgh, PA 15033
(412) 341-3383
Recommended by: Georgia Willison
Comments: Dr. Dorn treats the full range of companion animals, with a big part of his practice in "exotics".
Submitted: 5/99
Need directions?

*Dr. McConville*
*Dr. Sheaffer*
Conchester Animal Hospital
530 Conchester Hwy.
Boothwyn
(610) 485-6007
Submitted: 3/96
Need directions?

*Dr. Terry McGrath*
Rocky Hill Veterinary Clinic
Margo Lane and Route 352
East Goshen, PA
(610) 431-1620
Recommended by: mbl
Comments: HRS already has his name, since he does neutering and spaying for the Southeastern PA shelter, and also did our female's spay...the rabbit pros at the shelter all go to him, some from amazing distances.
Submitted: 7/00
Need directions?

*Dr. Deborah Beck-Ross*
Penn Animal Hospital
881 W. Baltimore Pike
Jennersville
(610) 869-3033
Recommended by: Laura
Submitted: 3/96
Need directions?

*Dr. Christine Santiago*
Northside Animal Hospital
185 Mikron Road
Bethlehem, PA 18020-9476
(610) 759-5922
Recommended by: Deb Raschke
Comments: a wonderful vet and a wonderful caring human being...she has 2 of her own house bunnies along with 3 birds...she's also a wonderful avian vet.
Submitted: 11/97
Need directions?

*Dr. Beebe*
*Dr. Keefer*
Northview Animal Hospital
223 Seibert Road
Pittsburgh, PA 15237
(412) 364-5353
Recommended by: Jenna Kutz
Recommended by: Matt Lytle
Submitted: 3/03
Need directions?

*Dr. Laura Kane*
*Alan Schonfeld*
Gwynedd Veterinary Hospital
1615 West Point Pike
Lansdale, PA 19446
(215) 699-9294
Recommended by: Cathy Montiegel
Comments by Cathy: Early in 2004 Gwynedd Vet re-opened in their new state-of-the-art facility. (Original building was destroyed in a fire.) They offer 24-hour emergency service, 7 days a week. (Do not assume all doctors are experienced with rabbits.) This is the vet I use. I have seen both Laura and Alan. Laura specializes in exotics and is very knowledgeable. She is considered the clinic's "bunny vet". She maintains many contacts with professors and colleagues at her veterinary school. Alan used to be my regular vet before Gwynedd had an exotics specialist. He is a very good and sensitive, caring person.
Submitted: 5/04
Need directions?

*Anna Edling*
Hickory Veterinary Hospital
2303 Hickory Road
Plymouth Meeting, PA 19462
(610) 828-3054
(610) 828-8465 (FAX)
Recommended by: Cathy Montiegel
Comments: (Do not assume all doctors are experienced with rabbits.) 24 hour emergency service. I have used Anna Edling when she worked at Gwynedd Veterinary Hospital. She is very good and keeps up-to-date on rabbits by going to seminars, etc. I was very impressed with her work. When I had diet questions regarding Nutmeg, she copied her notes from a seminar and sent them to me. Anna also diagnosed and treated Alice when she broke both back feet. Hickory appears to be a VERY BUSY hospital and I have no personal experience with leaving a bunny overnight.
Submitted: 4/99
Need directions?

*Carsten Henkel, V.M.D.*
Robinson Animal Hospital
5663 Steubenville Pike
McKees Rocks, PA 15136
(412) 809-0430
(412) 809-0431 (FAX)
Recommended by: Lynne Skerlec
Comments: We recently saw him for an emergency appointment and he was absolutely wonderful. His bunny-side manners were awesome.
Submitted: 6/00
Need directions?

*Dr. Edward R. Bennett*
All Pet Animal Hospital
5007 Route 8
Gibsonia, PA 15044
(724) 444-6600
Recommended by: Sommer Bush
Comments: Dr. Bennett has late hours (until 8pm) and is open on Saturdays. He was recommended to me by a Pennsylvania chapter of the HRS.
Submitted: 2/01
Need directions?

*Kim E. Hennessey, DVM*
Downingtown Animal Hospital
5033 Horseshoe Pike
Downingtown, PA 19335
(610) 269-4209
Recommended by: [email protected]
Comments: Please note the only vet experienced with rabbits is Dr. Hennessey.
Submitted: 3/01
Need directions?

*Dr. Hisham N. Ibrahim*
Met Vet South
560 McNeilly Road
Pittsburgh, PA 15226
(412) 344-6888
FAX: (412) 344-5459
and
5309 Campbell's Run Road
Pittsburgh, PA 15226
(412) 788-6622
Recommended by: Libby Fleming
Comments by Libby: Dr. Ibrahim is a wonderful doctor and surgeon. He has been treating a very bad case of head tilt in one of my bunnies for a few months now and has operated on my other bunny twice for fatty tumors. His bedside manner is amazing and his techs and staff are wonderful too. They really go above and beyond for my buns. Dr. Ibrahim seems to really care about my buns and I couldn't have gotten through the past few months without him.
6/04
Need directions?[/size][/font][/size][/font]
 

Again, please post any additions, commentsor updates in this thread. 

Thanks!


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 19, 2006)

For anyone living in theBerks County,PA area....

I take my rabbits to Dr. Moran at Willow Creek Animal Hospital in Reading, Pennsylvania. Phone number is 610-378-0192.

Hope this comes in handy!

-Vanessa


----------



## bunnydude (Apr 5, 2006)

Courtesy of sharonleighmcknight

Doctor Thomas Wiles, 101 Sandy Creek Rd., Verona, Pa, 15147, 412-798-8770


----------



## Pipp (Jul 11, 2006)

Dr. James Reed 
Bakerstown Animal Hospital 
5814 Wm. Flynn Hwy. 
Bakerstown, PA 15007 
(724)443-8200 
website 

found at http://www.ccia.com/public/foxaway/resources.html


----------



## pamnock (Jul 11, 2006)

Jamestown Veterinary Clinic

504 Liberty St., Jamestown, PA 16134

724-932-3865

Excellent surgical vets. Also have an excellent surgical facility in Kinsman, OH.


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 2, 2006)

Courtesy of sparklyyy:



> Ardmore Animal Hospital
> 24 E. Athens Avenue
> Ardmore, PA. 19003
> 
> ...


----------



## cruikshank (Dec 3, 2006)

We have had 16 years expereince with Lititz Vetrinary Clinic in Lititz, Pa Lancaster County

Dr. Bill Whittaker Dr. ChrisRunnels Lititiz Vet Clinic 7 Tollgate RdLititz PA 17543

(717) 627-2750


Dr Chris (Female) did a double hip replacement on our Lop Pookiethat lasted over 10 years.]



Dr. Bill succesfully flushed out a huge calcium deposit in another lopBusterthat extended his life another 7 years. Bothare very caring and patient.]

We had the blessing of sharing our lifes with over 17 bunnies in 16years and Lititz vet saw most of them at one time or another.Many lived to ripe old ages. We are now down to just oneJersey Woolie, Butterscotch age3.5 Dave &amp; Laurie&amp; Butterscotch


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 13, 2006)

Banfield Pet Hospital
Monaca, PA
724-770-2267

I don't how how amazingly rabbit savy the doc is, but he was a hugehelp when my dutch rabbit, Gideon came down with something odd andstopped eating, drinking, and was almost 2 pounds underweight and feltliek a skeleton in my arms. They were able to take me almostimmediately and Giddy looked 80% by the next day after multipleinjections and the medications perscribed. Within' a week he was hisold self again and put on at least a pound, maybe pound and half fromhis perscriubed diet. I will definitely go back here again. They askedme to call in 3 days and update them. I was at work that mornign andplanned on calling in he evening when I got home, but when I got homthey had already called asking if Gideon was alright. I thuogh that wasvery nice of them.


Mobile Vet Rainbow Clinic
Darlington, PA
724-843-5443

Also a great place. They do house calls and emergencies at all hours ofthe night. They were able to repair a backwards overlap of my one dutchrabbit Artemis's teeth. After one visit and a perscribed diet of acrapload of timothy hay, Artie's teeth actually returned to normal.When I brought her back for a checkup, they said she doesn't need themtrimmed again, she's fine. And since we didn't do anything we're notgoign to charge you. Nice. Artemis went on to win 2 grand championlegs. 


I would highly reccomend both of these vets.


----------



## bluebird (Dec 18, 2006)

Dr Loutsion, Canonsburg Vetclinic,724-746-4220.there are 3 vets on staff and if i get an emergencythey are on call.Canonsburg Pa.


----------



## aeposten (Apr 7, 2007)

Dr. Robert Wagner 
VCA Fox Chapel Animal Hospital
1152 Freeport Road
Pittsburgh, PA15238
Telephone:412-781-6446
Fax:412-781-8776

Dr. Wagner is wonderful. I just started taking my boys to see him backin February, and I absolutely love him! His clients are mostly exotics,and he is also an experienced veterinary surgeon. He is the vet thatperformed the extraction of Alfred's incisors. Additionally Dr.Wagnerallows all of his clients to watch the surgical procedures that heperforms on their pets.


----------



## Shell2983 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Vanessa,

I live in the Berks County area near Sinking Spring. I was searching for the best qualified bunny vet in the area. You mentioned Willow Creek in Leesport, PA. I adopted a 1 year old female Rex bunny named Pancake. She has never been spayed and we would like to get it done. We were thinking of taking her to the Berks County Humane Society to get her spayed since maybe they had some experience with spaying bunnies. We love this bunny very much and want to make sure the place we get her spayed is qualified. The closest place we were looking at was that place in Downington, PA listed on the recommended list of rabbit vets. That is about an hour drive away though. Since you mentioned Willow Creek in Leesport, PA, I was wondering if that would be a good place to take my bunny to be spayed. Your opinion would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Michelle


----------



## tinybun43 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dr. Len Donato
Radnor Veterinary Hospital
610-687-1550
112 N. Aberdeen Ave.
Wayne, PA 19087

Dr. Donato and his staff are so caring and knowledgeable about rabbits and all exotics. They look at all of the options for treatment, from high cost, to lost budget, and help you decide what option is best for your particular situation. I've been bringing Tiny to Dr. Donato for his whole life, and won't go anywhere else.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 19, 2010)

I live just over the PA border in WV, but I travel for my exotics vets. The only people I'll see are:

Dr. Robert Wagner
VCA Fox Chapel
1152 Freeport Rd
Pittsburgh, PA 15238
 (412) 781-6446 

or

Dr. Mike Hutchinson
Animal General
20411 Route 19
Cranberry Twp, PA 16066
(724) 776-7930

I see Dr. Mike for my rabbits and Dr. Wagner for my reptiles, but I've seen Dr. Wagner with the rabbits in a pinch and I have learned more from him then from any other vet I've ever used. He's extremely hands on!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 28, 2010)

Mercer County, PA

Jamestown Veterinary Clinic - northwest Pennsylvania

http://www.countrysideveterinaryservice.com/facilities-locations/jamestown-pennsylvania.php


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 28, 2010)

I would like to second this, she would have been my suggestion for the area, I use her for my rabbits !!!!! 


Dr. Liza Clark, D.V.M.
Quakertown Veterinary Clinic
2250 N. Old Bethlehem Pike
Quakertown, PA 18951
(215) 536-6245


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 25, 2010)

*tinybun43 wrote: *


> Dr. Len Donato
> Radnor Veterinary Hospital
> 610-687-1550
> 112 N. Aberdeen Ave.
> ...


I second the good vote for Radnor Vet Hospital. I take my cats and turtles there as well. The staff is friendly and work so well with the animals. Dr. Donato is fabulous! They are very careful with the exams so they don't miss anything on an animal that likes to hide illness. I feel that a thumbs up from them really means that my animal is healthy.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 8, 2011)

I have 2 to add.

Ani-Care Animal Hospital
(717) 814-9967
2740 S Queen St., Dallastown, PA17313
www.anicareanimalhospital.com


Animal Birth Control of Harrisburg Area
Dr. Tracy P Moussa VMD
206 Fiddlers Elbow Rd.
Middletown, PA. 17057 717-220-1661
I was told by the rescuer i got Frankie from that this place does male spay/neuter for 55.00 plus office visit fee and 75.00 for females.


----------



## Krulala (Sep 21, 2011)

For anyone on the western side of the Lehigh Valley, I absolutely love the vets at 

West Valley Animal Hospital
351 S. Route 100
Allentown, PA 18106
610.530.0600
www.westvalleyanimalhospital.com

Dr. Hatchett is an expert in "exotics," and I'm always impressed by her knowledge in the most recent research and treatments.


----------



## emily0862 (Jan 6, 2012)

A good vet in Stoystown, PA (because there aren't many others in my area) 
Country Roads Veterinary Services
Dr Scott Bastian
814-629-8500
2288 Lincoln Hwy 
Stoystown, PA 15563


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 6, 2012)

East York Veterinary Center
(717) 840-1025
1997 Industrial Highway 
York, PA 17402

They're a bit more pricey than smaller clinics in the area, but they have way more experience with rabbits.

Ani-Care Animal Hospital
(717) 741-1320
2740 South Queen Street 
Dallastown, PA 17313


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 8, 2013)

5030 Carlisle Rd Dover, PA 17315
(717) 292-9669

Dr. Rick Greenwalt is part time but can see just about any pet. I think he just recently joined this practice. He's caring and friendly. I go here most of the time, ani-care is my backup. He neutered my lionhead.


----------



## minmelethuireb (Mar 13, 2013)

Avian and Feline Hospital
3300 Hartzdale Dr, Camp Hill, PA 17011

Dr. Stern sees a LOT of rabbits and is very good with them. She spayed my rabbit Lucy and also cured an abscess that developed on her chin last year - simply by draining it and having me massage the area and apply some natural ointment. I was very impressed. She likes to use holistic methods when possible, which I was initially skeptical of, but it seems to work. 


Now if I could just find a good vet near Chambersburg PA (I moved).


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 14, 2013)

I used to live in chambersburg. I found these vets that say they treat rabbits. 

http://www.chambersburganimalhospital.com/

http://www.bestanimalhospital.net/


----------



## minmelethuireb (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks, I've taken a rabbit to Chambersburg Animal Hospital, but they don't see many rabbits, and I wouldn't feel safe having rabbit surgery done there. I'll have to find out if Best Animal Hospital is more experienced.


----------



## CosmosMomma (May 1, 2013)

Hill St Veterinary Hospital
555 Hill St. York, PA 17403
(717) 843-6060

I take Cosmo and my kitty Dizzy to Hill St. The assistants are sweet, and the lady vet is very nice and explains what's going on with your pet, rather than ignore you. The first time I took Cosmo, we saw a male vet and I wasn't very pleased with him. First because he was very rough with Cosmo which upset me, and second because he ignored me, clipped Cosmo's teeth and sent me off, no instructions at all. However when I took Cosmo for his teeth trimming last month, she was really gentle with him, examined his teeth (scolded me for them being too long  ), and told me to bring him back every 6wks for trimming.

They also did his neuter for ~$120 I think it was, and $27 for his teeth trimming.


----------



## LionBunn (May 2, 2013)

I'm in york too. DR. haun is not friendly to an animal or its owner. I took my cat there who had cancer. We eventually had to put her down. Dr. Haun refused to try surgery. Like she wasn't dealing with enough he treats her like a rag doll. Dr. Valles is nice and was good with my cat. She was willing to try surgery but only works in the evenings and they only do surgery in the mornings. I haven't been back there since Dr. Valles put my cat down a year and a half ago. I go to dover most of the time. East york vet sees rabbits too among many other pets.


----------



## CosmosMomma (May 2, 2013)

I haven't been to East York, although they were my first choice when I got Cosmo. The first time I took him to the vet though, they said they weren't seeing rabbits at the time (last year around August), so I took him to hill St.


----------



## LionBunn (May 3, 2013)

I stick with dover and anicare is my backup.


----------



## minmelethuireb (May 4, 2013)

Took Lucy and Pipkin for a checkup at *Best Friends Animal Hospital* in Chambersburg. I think I like them better than Chambersburg Animal Hospital. Best Friends has two vets who see rabbits, rather than one. They also offer emergency hours. I asked about having Pipkin neutered, and the vet seemed very confident about it, unlike the vet at the other hospital.


----------



## trudalupins (Jan 20, 2014)

Boy, oh boy am I having a hard time finding a regular care vet for my little Legs since I moved to Philadelphia. U Penn is great I hear, but best just for emergencies, as their regular wellness checkups run in the hundreds (!)

Have heard good things about Ardmore Animal Hospital (but also that they're more expensive than most). I also got a recommendation for a Dr. Dazen in Cherry Hill, NJ at Animal and Bird Health Care Center & Hospital. Does anyone have any experience with either of these?


----------



## LionBunn (Jun 29, 2014)

At a visit at Anicare I saw this place posted. It's an emergency exotic vet in lancaster, pa. http://www.lancasterpetemergency.com

Patton vet in red lion, pa also treats bunnies. http://www.pattonvethospital.com

I haven't dealt with either yet(thank goodness). Patton has great reviews. Prices are decent for spay and neuter(I called). They have a video tour on you tube. Looks like a nice place. :bunnyheart


----------



## LionBunn (Jun 29, 2014)

trudalupins said:


> Boy, oh boy am I having a hard time finding a regular care vet for my little Legs since I moved to Philadelphia. U Penn is great I hear, but best just for emergencies, as their regular wellness checkups run in the hundreds (!)
> 
> Have heard good things about Ardmore Animal Hospital (but also that they're more expensive than most). I also got a recommendation for a Dr. Dazen in Cherry Hill, NJ at Animal and Bird Health Care Center & Hospital. Does anyone have any experience with either of these?



It seems in bigger cities vets cost more. Do a google search.


----------



## Littlefoot (Feb 16, 2015)

6108 Carlisle Pike #120, Mechanicsburg, PA 17050 (717) 766-5535
Good hope animal hospital. Has good reviews. Pretty expensive though.


----------



## Popcorn and Pancake (Feb 5, 2020)

Cherryville Animal Hospital 
Walnutport, Northampton County, PA 18088
(610) 767-7505

Open weekends, have some late nights, and shockingly affordable.


----------



## Nuage (Aug 16, 2020)

Donegal Animal Hospital is where Oreo goes!


----------



## John Wick (May 9, 2021)

Dr. Gloria Goodman
Avian and Exotic Animal Medical Center




__





Avian and Exotic Animal Medical Center in Aston, PA


Dr. Goodman is certified in Avian Practice. As a known Avian Veterinarian, she has over 30 years of experience in treating reptiles, small mammals and birds.




avianexoticvetpa.com





3000 Concord Rd, Aston, PA 19014
(610) 494-2811

Dr. Goodman is a small practice (literally just herself, an assistant, and secretary), so she will not have access to many more rigorous tests or procedures, but she is so experienced and well-respected in the area. I only stopped going to her due to a work-related move.


----------

